# Decent Hairdresser Please.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 

Do any of you ladies out there have a decent, p'haps UK, hairdresser, near Kouklia/Anarita/Timi area please.?

Just had a trim, my face must have said it all, thought she was cutting rind off bacon for a minute!! An old Yorkshire saying, there's only 2 weeks between a good haircut and a bad.

Let the countdown begin!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Try Rodek in Timi


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

At last found a good hairdresser! A Cut Above, in Geroskipou, run by UK ladies, beauty, hair, nails etc. They have special offers on now and again and OAP days on Mon and Tues, 10% off. I have short hair so was really pleased with what they did. Tel 26913161


----------

